# Split Befehl



## Skoro (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo wiedermal  

Ich würde gerne den Befehl Split was auf Deutsch teilen bedeutet ( so weit ich weiss ) näher kennen lernen , jedoch finde ich keine Passenden Seiten dazu  Kann mir da jemand helfen? 

Danke im Voraus

Greez Skoro


----------



## ojamaney (5. Mai 2007)

Mit dem Split-Befehl kannst Du einen Text oder Begriff in mehrere Daten-/Textfelder aufteilen.
Ein Beispiel:

```
Dim s As String
Dim Wochentag () As String
Dim n As Interger

Private Sub Beispiel ()
s = "Montag.Dienstag.Mittwoch.Donnerstag.Freitag.Samstag.Sonntag"

Wochentag() = Split(s, ".", -1, vbTextCompare) 
For n = 0 To 6
   MsgBox "Heute ist: " & Wochentag(n)
Next n
End Sub
```

Auf die einzelnen Felder greifst mittels des ArrayIndex zu. Wochentag(3) wäre also Donnerstag. Als Trennzeichen der einzelnen Felder können beliebige Zeichen verwendet werden, aber immer nur 1 zur Zeit. Auch ein Leerzeichen kann als Trennzeichen dienen.


----------

